
Systemd has a problem with SATA disks behind port multipliers - Twirrim
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/SystemdSATAPortMultiplierProblem
======
JdeBP
From reading the systemd developers' reactions to similar problems, earlier
this year, it seems unlikely that M. Siebenmann will have much joy even if xe
_does_ manage to get a bug report through.

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2665/#issuecomment-1...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2665/#issuecomment-186190469)

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2500/#issuecomment-1...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2500/#issuecomment-178071901)

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2363#issuecomment-17...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2363#issuecomment-173274244)

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2500/#issuecomment-1...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/2500/#issuecomment-179177979)

------
digi_owl
[https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3943](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3943)

